# Which 27" riser??



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

I am considering a 27" riser and was looking for advice.
I have a 32" draw and shoot a medium to low wrist.
Would appear to me that the main choice would be between the GMX or the Luxor. 
Has anyone shot both?
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

from what i've seen and heard you can't go wrong with either...the luxor,however,has the added versatility of being converted to barebow but a bit more expensive too...


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm a newbie in a similar situation. I also have a 32" draw (well, that was the longest compound that was available, but I felt like I could have gone another inch or two and the guy at the pro shop agreed), and am also considering a 27" riser. I've only ever drawn the GMX - drew, not shot - and it was VERY nice! Very smooth draw, and it was very comfortable in the hand.

I've read up on some of the pros and cons of a 27" riser, and this is what I've found so far: 27" risers tend to have a smoother draw, but you lose ~2# at your fingers, just as a 23" riser adds 2# compared to a 25" riser. So basically, compared to a 25" riser, you can have a slightly smoother draw or a little more punch. Of course, the limbs will factor into this. The 27" GMX I drew had 28# Hoyt Stratix limbs, which were replaced this year by the ZR330 limbs. I don't know if there's even any difference aside from the name, since there's an extreme lack of info on them! Hope this helps some.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

W&W too makes an INNO Carbon 27


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

Vittorio said:


> W&W too makes an INNO Carbon 27


Oops, forgot to mention it! That's the one I'm most interested in. :smile:


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

Vittorio said:


> W&W too makes an INNO Carbon 27


How does it compare among the other two?
Do any favor the medium to low wrist?

I've heard nothing but good things about the Luxor, but mostly from barebow shooters(here at AT).
Can anyone offer any feedback with it as a FITA target (sighted) bow?
Thanks for the input.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

I have NOT shot all three, but I have the 27 inch Inno and LOVE it. with my draw (just under 33 inchs) it is MUCH smoother then it was on a 25 inch riser and it feels even more stable..

My 25 inch riser was quite loud, and the inno is very quiet. Is the inno better then the bernardini or the hoyt? Who knows, I'll most likely never shoot well enough to be able to see that difference. but I love the feel of the 27 inch inno.

The one downside was the time it took to get it. It was on order for about 6 months from lancaster  but to me it was worth every second of the wait.

Oh, as an FYI, Be sure to check the weights of the 27 inch risers, they start to get mighty heavy when they get that big. My 27 inch inno is noticeably heavier then the winact I was shooting.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've not shot the GMX or W&W, but I consider my 27" Luxor to be the Cadillac of barebow risers. I mean, that thing is superb. Best limb alignment system I've ever seen and best limb weight adjustment too. Also, the integral weight system looks very nice and works even better. 

I fashioned a "low" wrist grip for mine to shoot barebow by cutting down and shaping one of Paul Jaeger's grips. I love it. 

I know the riser is expensive, but I've never wished I had another and I'll never have to replace it...

I've also set my Luxor up to shoot Oly. style and it performs beautifully. I would not hesistate to use it as my primary bow for both styles. But then, my Axis risers would be collecting dust, and I prefer that they all get to 'play' 

John.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Same opinion as John on the luxor as a barebow riser. It should shoot great with sights and stabs too. 

For a full olympic rig the GMX riser looks great. One of those paired with 550 lims would probably be a smooth shooter.


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

SBills said:


> Same opinion as John on the luxor as a barebow riser. It should shoot great with sights and stabs too.
> 
> For a full olympic rig the GMX riser looks great. One of those paired with 550 lims would probably be a smooth shooter.


Whichever riser I go with will most likely be teamed up with a pair of limbs from Borders ... but that another thread!


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> I've not shot the GMX or W&W, but I consider my 27" Luxor to be the Cadillac of barebow risers. I mean, that thing is superb. Best limb alignment system I've ever seen and best limb weight adjustment too. Also, the integral weight system looks very nice and works even better.
> 
> I fashioned a "low" wrist grip for mine to shoot barebow by cutting down and shaping one of Paul Jaeger's grips. I love it.
> 
> ...


my experience is almost the same as John's. I have a Jaeger grip on mine and it is great with sights and stabilizer or barebow. And it is left handed. Thanks TexArc


----------



## Georgez (Sep 23, 2009)

My GMX 27" Riser in Apple Candy Color


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

Georgez if you do not mind, how much did that beautiful GMX riser cost?


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

My question is, are those the KAP Winstorms or the Winstorm Carbons? Do they fit properly? One of the things making me look elsewhere from Hoyt is the whole Hoyt-has-changed-their-pocket-system-and-other-companies'-limbs-don't-fit-right issue. I don't have personal experience with this, as I'm still researching for my first bow.


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

Georgez said:


> My GMX 27" Riser in Apple Candy Color


That certainly is a sweet looking ride!
Thanks for posting.

Anyone care to post a similarly rigged Luxor?


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

Sturdyman said:


> Georgez if you do not mind, how much did that beautiful GMX riser cost?


Here is a link to Lancaster $629.99


----------



## Georgez (Sep 23, 2009)

Sturdyman said:


> Georgez if you do not mind, how much did that beautiful GMX riser cost?


I'm living in Greece - Athens and I'm also in a club so I took it 510 euro


----------



## Georgez (Sep 23, 2009)

Brock Samson said:


> My question is, are those the KAP Winstorms or the Winstorm Carbons? Do they fit properly? One of the things making me look elsewhere from Hoyt is the whole Hoyt-has-changed-their-pocket-system-and-other-companies'-limbs-don't-fit-right issue. I don't have personal experience with this, as I'm still researching for my first bow.


These are the Winstrom Carbon ones and they fit GMX riser perfectly!
Hoyt change the pocket system to the new Formula RX.
GMX is the last riser that can take the Universal Limbs


----------



## Georgez (Sep 23, 2009)

OldSchoolNEO said:


> That certainly is a sweet looking ride!
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Anyone care to post a similarly rigged Luxor?


You are welcome mate


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

Georgez said:


> These are the Winstrom Carbon ones and they fit GMX riser perfectly!
> Hoyt change the pocket system to the new Formula RX.
> GMX is the last riser that can take the Universal Limbs


Sweet, I had heard that Hoyt had made subtle changes to their ILF pocket and that non-Hoyt limbs weren't necessarily fitting properly. Do they shoot pretty well? Have you tried the regular glass/wood Winstorms?


----------



## Georgez (Sep 23, 2009)

Brock Samson said:


> Sweet, I had heard that Hoyt had made subtle changes to their ILF pocket and that non-Hoyt limbs weren't necessarily fitting properly. Do they shoot pretty well? Have you tried the regular glass/wood Winstorms?


Yes Hoyt have made these changes only for the news Formula RX risers.
They shoot pretty well for the moment! I have took them used for another guy but they are ok. As for the Winstroms non carbon don't have shoot them so don't know details but the carbon ones it's not expensive for limbs.
You can get a set for 110 euro brand new. I took mine 65 euro 6 months old  I hope all these helping you!


----------

